# Erste AiO Wakü - Entscheidungshilfe gesucht!



## Guffelgustav (2. März 2017)

*Erste AiO Wakü - Entscheidungshilfe gesucht!*

Guten Morgen !

Also ich suche, wie der Titel sagt, nach einer AiO Wakü um meinen aktuellen Luftkühler zu ersetzen.
Dieser ist atm ein be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 und verrichtet seine Arbeit soweit sehr gut.
Der Grund zu wechseln sind auch nicht die Temps, da diese nie in einen bedrohlichen Bereich kommen.
Betreibe meinen i7 6700K @ 4,5 Ghz @ 1,31v und der kommt nie an die 70° Marke - so weit so gut.

Ich möchte dennoch zu einer Wakü wechseln, da ich für mich folgende Vorteile sehe:
- AiOs sind ja mittlerweile genauso stark wie die High-End Luftkühler
- Mehr Platz im Gehäuse
- Optisch sieht es einfach schöner aus, als ein riesiges Moped da an der CPU hängen zu haben

Aktuell besitze ich ein Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Rev. b Gehäuse, welches aber nur max. 240er Radiatoren unterm Deckel unterstützt.
Da ich mich an dem Gehäuse aber satt gesehen habe, wollte ich mir ohnehin ein NZXT H440 V2 zulegen - hier gehen sogar 280er/360er Radiatoren unter den Deckel, bei 30mm Dicke (gleiche Speccs wie NZXT Kraken, welches laut Website passt).

Nun habe ich selbst aber keinerlei Erfahrung mit AiOs und habe bereits ein paar Seiten in verschiedenen Threads gelesen, wobei sich folgende Modelle rauskristallisiert haben und für mich in Frage kommen:
- Alphacool Eisbaer 280er / 360er  - Weiß noch nicht genau welche der beiden Größen...?
- NZXT Kraken X62
- Evtl. die Sets von Alphacool mit AGB...? 

Für weitere Vorschläge bin ich natürlich offen, sofern man mir auch eine Begründung gibt, warum diese gut sind.
An der Alphacool reizt mich die Möglichkeit, den Kreislauf um eine Hauseigene AiO für die GPU zu erweitern und letztendlich alles unter Wasser zu haben, ohne eine Custom-Wakü aufsetzen zu müssen.
Hat hierzu jemand bereits Erfahrungsberichte? Funzt das ordentlich, so ein AiO Loop aus 2 Alphacools? (Die GPU wäre dann in naher Zukunft entweder eine 1080 oder eine 1080Ti)

Die Kraken bietet mir optisch natürlich das gewisse Etwas, obwohl diese nicht erweiterbar ist. 
Zudem ist sie eine ganze Ecke teurer, obwohl in Tests kein Mehrwert ersichtlich war.
Hierzu vllt. jemand Erfahrungen/Empfehlungen?


Bevor jetzt wieder die Investment-Polizeit auftaucht, wie in so manchem Thread:
Nein ich habe keinen Esel im Keller der Geld sch....., ich möchte mir für mein Hobby einfach etwas gönnen. Entweder man trägt dazu bei mir bei meiner Entscheidung zu helfen oder man lässt es sein.
Habe jedoch durchweg positive Erfahrungen hier im Forum gemacht und greife deshalb bei Fragen immer wieder gerne auf die Kompetenten und Hilfsbereiten unter euch zurück 

Danke schonmal!

Grüße

EDIT: Siehe in Frage kommende AiOs


----------



## Cruach (2. März 2017)

*AW: Erste AiO Wakü - Entscheidungshilfe gesucht!*

Als AiO wird gerne die BeQuiet Silent Loop empfohlen (der ein oder andere Thread findet sich, in dem von rasselnden Pumpen berichtet wird. Da geb ich allerdings nicht allzu viel drauf). Die Eisbär soll auch nicht schlecht sein, da sollen aber die Schnellverschlüsse recht klobig ausfallen. Die Silent Loop darf nicht auf 7V gedrosselt werden, was bei der Eisbär aber möglich ist. Ich werd mir aber trotzdem vermutlich die Silent Loop holen.


----------



## Dagnarus (2. März 2017)

*AW: Erste AiO Wakü - Entscheidungshilfe gesucht!*

Wenn du in Zukunft dran denkst die GPU mit in den Kreislauf einzubinden - bleibt eigentlich nur eine Wahl. Die Eisbär. Oder direkt auf eine Custom WaKü gehen bzw. ein Set wie die Alphacool Nexxxos Cool Answer. Das dann auch erweiterbar ist.


----------



## Guffelgustav (2. März 2017)

*AW: Erste AiO Wakü - Entscheidungshilfe gesucht!*



Dagnarus schrieb:


> Wenn du in Zukunft dran denkst die GPU mit in den Kreislauf einzubinden - bleibt eigentlich nur eine Wahl. Die Eisbär. Oder direkt auf eine Custom WaKü gehen bzw. ein Set wie die Alphacool Nexxxos Cool Answer. Das dann auch erweiterbar ist.



Welches der Nexxxos Cool Answer Sets könntest du denn empfehlen?
Diese Custom Sets sind dann halt auch gleich ne ganze Ecke teurer 
Bringen die auch mehr Leistung bzw. erhalte ich einen vergleichbaren Mehrwert daraus?


----------



## Chimera (2. März 2017)

*AW: Erste AiO Wakü - Entscheidungshilfe gesucht!*



Guffelgustav schrieb:


> Welches der Nexxxos Cool Answer Sets könntest du denn empfehlen?
> Diese Custom Sets sind dann halt auch gleich ne ganze Ecke teurer
> Bringen die auch mehr Leistung bzw. erhalte ich einen vergleichbaren Mehrwert daraus?



Bitte mal den Preisvergleich bemühen, dann wirst du sehen: "Hoppla, diese Custom Sets sind gar nicht mal teuer bzw. z.T. sogar billiger als manche AIO"  Klar, wenn man die allerbilligste AIO als Referenz nimmt, dann sind sie teurer. Nur darf man von den billigsten AIOs auch nicht erwarten, dass die absolut ohne jeglichste Nebengeräusche laufen, denn an einigen Orten muss ja gespart werden, um sie billiger anbieten zu können. Die Eisbaer wäre leistungsmässig ein gutes Zwischending, da man sie problemlos erweitern kann und sie doch ne ordentliche Leistung bietet. Für mehr Ruhe wäre von den AIOs die BQ Silent Loop halt ne Möglichkeit, wobei da die Erweiterung halt nur durch Garantieverlust möglich ist (was mir egal ist, weshalb ich im Sommer nen Nexxxos 240er Radi reinhänge).
Bei den anderen Komplett-AIOs hat man eh nur ne Hand voll Hersteller (Asetek, CoolIt, etc.) und da unterschieden sich die Modelle eigentlich nur durch Stickers, beim Zubehör und bei der Steuerung (manche kann man über Software regeln, andere nicht). Ich selber nutze beides, ne geschlossene Cryorig A80 und ne erweiterbare BQ Silent Loop 120. Da ich vom Case her keinen grösseren Radi einsetzen konnt, musst ich halt erst mal zur 120er greifen, doch wie gesagt, im Sommer dürft dann ein 240er Radi den kleinen ersetzen. Diese Möglichkeit hab ich bei der Cryorig halt nicht. Wenn die rumspinnt oder kaputt geht, ist die reif für den Müll. Da sind erweiterbare AIOs oder eben Custom Loops die bessere Wahl.
Und bzgl. welches der Nexxxos Sets: das kannst nur du entscheiden, denn die einen kommen mit nem AGB für den 5,25" Schacht und die anderen mit nem Röhren-AGB. Ergo musst du entscheiden, ob du nen 5,25" opfern kannst/willst oder eben nen Röhren-AGB vorziehst, wobei je nachdem eben auch ne andere Pumpe zum Einsatz kommt. Die Modelle an sich unterschieden sich nur in Details und Grösse. Übrigens, die BQ Silent Loop und die Eisbaer nutzen beide ebenfalls Pumpe und Radi aus der Nexxxos-Reihe, stammen ja auch von Alphacool


----------



## Guffelgustav (2. März 2017)

*AW: Erste AiO Wakü - Entscheidungshilfe gesucht!*

Habe im Alphacool-Thread nachgeschaut und denke ich werde zur Eisbaer 360 + 120er Eiswolf greifen.
Eiswolf wird erst kommen, wenn ich die 1080 bzw. 1080Ti kaufe, ansonsten bleibt die jetzige 980Ti erstmal unter Luft.

Die zwei netten Herren aus dem Alphacool Thread, u.A. Matt von Aquatuning, haben mir gesagt, dass das im Vergleich zu meiner jetzigen Kühlung locker reichen sollte.
Somit hätte ich eine sehr starke AiO erstmal für CPU und später noch für GPU. Sofern doch irgendwann etwas fehlt, baue ich mir einen AGB und nen weiteren Radi rein, das sollte ja gehen glaube ich 


Mich würden nur Meinung zur Kraken interessieren? Habe so das Gefühl, dass die in englischsprachigen Foren angesagter ist :/
Wäre interessant von jemandem was zu hören, der diese bereits ein paar Tage besitzt


----------



## Chimera (2. März 2017)

*AW: Erste AiO Wakü - Entscheidungshilfe gesucht!*

Kraken = stinknormale Asetek AIO, wie meine Cryorig, wie die Arctic Freezer Liquid, wie die alten Antec, usw. Zudem musst du dir bei Ami-Produkten immer in einem Punkt im klaren sein: die geben nen feuchten Furz auf Silent, die wollen nur Power, Power, dazu bissel Power mit Power. Wenn das Teil dann mit 11 Sone wie ein Triebwerk röhrt, ist es denen egal, solange das Teil fett kühlt  Die neuen NZXT sind zwar ganz ok von der Lautstärke her, haben aber dasselbe Problem wie alle Asetek AIOs: nach ner Zeit kann es passieren, dass die Pumpe gewisse Geräusche erzeugt (muss nicht, kommt aber gerne vor). Zudem sind die meisten NZXT Produkte leider etwas überteuert. Kannst ja mal alle Asetek Modelle im Preisvergleich vergleichen, da siehst du 1) mal die grosse Preisspanne (obwohl alle auf exakt der gleichen Basis aufbauen) und 2) dass fast imemr die NZXT Modelle am teuersten sind. War bei deren Luküs übrigens nicht anders: der Havik 140 gehörte zu den eher teureren Kühlern, war aber eben nicht besser als jene, vorallem musst man noch den Preis eines neuen Lüfis dazurechnen, wenn man es sehr leise haben wollt  All Bekannten von mir, die bisher auf ne NZXT Kraken gesetzt hatten (die war in der Anschaffung schon teuer, aber mit den zusätzlichen Silent Lüfis war das Teil dann übertrieben teuer), sind mittlerweile entweder auf ne Custom Wakü oder eben ne BQ Silent Loop umgestiegen. Bei der Silent Loop ist es meist auch wegen der Optik gewesen, denn die sieht halt schon sehr edel aus 
Nee du, mit der Eisbaer macht man sicher nix falsch, vorallem weil man sie ein Stück weit regeln kann und so eigentlich beides gut abdeckt: leisen Betrieb und maximale Leistung.


----------



## Guffelgustav (2. März 2017)

*AW: Erste AiO Wakü - Entscheidungshilfe gesucht!*

Letzte Frage und zugleich OT : Welcher Versand ist bei Mindfactory am schnellsten (außer Express) ?
DHL, Hermes oder UPS ?

Dann bestelle ich das Ding nämlich nach der Arbeit 

Vielen Dank auch nochmal an deine ausführlichen Antworten, haben mir auf jeden Fall sehr geholfen


----------



## Dagnarus (3. März 2017)

*AW: Erste AiO Wakü - Entscheidungshilfe gesucht!*

Eigentlich kann man bei der Auswahl nur DHL nehmen. Hermes geht gar nicht. Um das Halsabschneider Unternehmen sollte man einen weiten Bogen machen. 
Und UPS? Naja Amis halt. Also Germany First! Ne im Ernst DHL liefert eigentlich immer sau schnell.


----------

